# Crazy Shrimp



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Look what I found!























I was like how the hell did a shrimp swim up the outflow! Then I realize my sponged intake was clogged and cut off the flow allowing shrimp up in there to eat the algae lol!

After I unclogged I watch 5 or 6 shrimp get hurdled out of the outflow lol they seem alright now


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. I bet if I clean my canister I'll find something interesting in there ;-)


----------

